

GoodUI - jacobwg
http://www.goodui.org/

======
marceldegraaf
On my non-retina MacBook the newsletter signup bar takes up about 1/3 of the
screen real estate on that page. Seems a bit ironic for something that teaches
us about a good UI...

~~~
jacobwg
Yeah, same here... fairly annoying, but I wonder how it impacts conversions...

------
zachlatta
A good user interface doesn't have a undismissable sign up bar that takes up
1/3 of the screen.

------
abc_lisper
Well man, nice job. If only we didn't know this stuff....

------
boling11
Thanks Jacob-- I found these useful.

